# Has anyone else....



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hello all

I was just wondering if anyone else has felt like i do just now...kinda panicky?  we were just recently matched to 2 sisters (who we cannot wait to meet etc).  all seems to be going swimmingly but i cant get rid of this feeling - like something is going to go wrong, feel like im being very particular with things - things that dont really matter, falling out with my lovely DH, everyone in the world is bugging me! things are not going as quickly as i want, not necessarily with the girls but things like decorating, buying/building furniture etc.....  wish i could go away myself for a few days and just be!    god that sounds awful doesnt it.  i am very very happy and excited but just wish i could shake this feeling.  could also be due to PMT but just wondered if anyone else has experienced this (or am i the only freak   ) 

x x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I think you are perfectly normal  

It's the waiting/anticipation feelings and I know I had them before approval/matching with C 

Not long to go and it will be so magical when you meet your daughters 

X


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Suzie    wish i could switch off sometimes - feel like there is so much going on in our lifes at the moment - im a bridesmaid in a couple of years and my friend keeps asking me to do some wedding stuff with her, as she is obviously excited, my other friend has just had a baby so trying to see that she is ok etc, my sister is having problems with her marriage, my boss said i wasnt entitled to a wage rise as i was leaving on adoption leave and 'climate changes' yet everyone else got a raise so had to call ACAs etc.... i know everyone has things happening but feel like if i was to have a good old cry or scream it will all be ok  

thanks again tho esp for the 'normal' part x x x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

I have never been in your position, but all I can say is that even at my stage in the process I often get the same feelings. Like my head is going to burst and everything is so out of my control.
Id say you are feeling perfectly normal feelings and I am sure you will see many many posts following mine that all say the same.
This journey is such a rollercoaster. 
Don't be too hard on yourslef and why not take a nice day away if thats what you need. Maybe wrap up and go for a nice long walk. What about a sauna and a swim, or a nice massage.
Soon you won't be able to do these things and will never have a second to yourself!   AND I BET YOU WILL NEVER LOOK BACK!!!!!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you choc B.  u have actually made me    jes, i feel like an emotional wreck!     someone says something nice to me and i cry and something says something bad and i cry! no wonder my dh feels like he cant win! hahahahaaaa  thanks again. x  x x x x  x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ahem, you're being a bridesmaid in a couple of YEARS and she needs you right now? your friend with a baby has to have you right now too? yadda yadda..hey this is YOUR time, your 'pregnancy' (x2!) a couple of months into which you are squeezing 9 months of getting everything together! good friends should be running around for you! Cut yourself some slack and explain to everyone you really have a lot to do and NEED time and space to get it done, especially if things arent going to plan and are taking longer than needed/expected. I bet you are trying to get all organised for xmas ahead of time too!? no wonder you are so aaaaaarggggghhh  
lecture over 

but yes its normal to feel a bit panicky, and pernickity too..you wouldn't believe how many hours/days it took me deciding on fabric for littlies curtains, my journal of that time reads like the diary of a madwoman..literally every entry mentions the curtains..what on earth Littlie will think of it when she reads it in 20 years time i just dont know!

choc button is right, sounds like you need a little time for yourself, factor that in if you can...and you can support your friend with the babby by sending some choc/flowers/card with nice wrods etc, something that doesnt require your physical presence or time ..a good friend will understand...

good luck..exciting times!!


kj x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry 

You actually made me laugh  I have been there so many times during my treatment that DH often jokes that I cried at the bad times and at the nice things and he found himself saying sorry for being too nice 

I saw this and thought of you


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya keem

i know i know i know....im a nightmare. just dont like to think im letting anyone down. end up getting myself in such a tizz trying to please/help everyone else that its me (and my poor DH) that loses out.  i have decided - saw my friend and her baby on fri and wedding fair by bride 2012 on sun soooooooooooooo nothing being done with them anytime in the future. going to concentrate on getting our DAUGHTERS (how cool is that word?   ) room and new life organised.    gonna stop trying to please everyone - if they are not happy with this - then tough!!!!!    

laughing at you with your comments on the curtains. we are all mad arent we?     so thank you again.  its just nice to know that im not alone and fully loosing the plot! 

choc b - we are a right pair arent we?    thank you also.  

love a (calmer!) camly x x x x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

aw Camly,

Love to you, glad you are feeling a little better you have such a lot going on.

Keemjay you made me cry, the realisation that that will be our time.

I am a great wobbler also - so you are in good company.

Camly you're doign a great job, keep going my lovely,

mavis x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you lovely mavis    u are ur normal little *    thank you again x x x x


----------

